# transfer : Outlook Express (sous 8.6) vers thunderbird ( sous leopard)



## farfadel (14 Novembre 2007)

Bon bah voilà j'ai fini par faire le grand saut .... mon wallstreet va prendre une retraite paisible (si il trouve une nouvelle famille d'adoption) ... et mon Mac book pro est en cours de conception depuis 15 j ....( report de livraison  à decembre  !! ) ...alors voilà il va quand meme que je recupere quelques doc grace à un DD externe en firewire  ( par pc card car pas d'usb sur ces modeles !!) ... je suis restée sous 8.6  ( si si !! c'est moi la derniere !  bientot photo de switch) 
Mon seul vrai probleme : comment recuperer mes mails de outlook express 5.0.6 sur ... thunderbird ... quand mon felin arrivera ... si il arrive ...dans sa belle cage de metal .... Quelques pistes ?
Merci


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (14 Novembre 2007)

Chère Farfadel,

  je n'ai jamais été sous 8.6 (j'ai commencé à 9.2) et je n'utilise pas Thunderbird car j'aime bien Entourage, mais, en attendant que la crème te réponde, je peux te dire que les mails sous Microsoft Outlook sont à chercher dans "Documents" puis "Données utilisateurs Microsoft" puis "Utilisateurs Outlook Express" et enfin "Identité principale" (peut être qu'à l'époque de 8.6 les noms étaient un peu différents). 
   Je ne sais pas si Thunderbird saura les lire mais au moins sais-tu où chercher ce qu'il devra manger!

  Amicalement,
    Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

En fait, le problème n'est pas Outlook Express, mais Thunderbird. Mail et Entourage sont capables de récupérer le contenu d'une base de données Outlook Expres, Thunderbird, je ne sais pas (d'ailleurs, à ce sujet, je vais déménager ton topic dans internet, où il a plus sa place, puisque le problème se posera, en pratique, lorsque tu auras ta nouvelle machine (d'ailleurs, à ce propos, si tu cherche vraiment une famille d'accueil pour ton WallStreet, le mien commence à donner des signes inquiétants de fatigue  :rose).

Par contre, c'est vrai que les indications données par Patrick me laissent un poil dubitatif : le chemin de fichier qu'il t'a communiqué correspond  pile poil à celui des données d'Entourage , mais en ce qui concerne Outlook Express, dans mon souvenir (contrairement à lui, je n'ai pas démarré au système 9.2 mais à un 6.0.kekchose début 1993), c'était différent. je pense que tu devrais faire un pomme F depuis le finder du WallStreet, et rechercher le dossier "identité principale", qui devait déjà être d'actualité (il n'y a quasiment aucune différence d'organisation entre 8.6 et 9.2), je ne me souviens plus s'il était caché dans un sous dossier Microsoft du dossier système ou dans un du dossier d'Outlook Express lui même, mais ça devait être quelque chose dans ce genre là.


----------



## BernardRey (15 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... c'est vrai que les indications données par Patrick me laissent un poil dubitatif : le chemin de fichier qu'il t'a communiqué correspond  pile poil à celui des données d'Entourage , mais en ce qui concerne Outlook Express, dans mon souvenir (contrairement à lui, je n'ai pas démarré au système 9.2 mais à un 6.0.kekchose début 1993), c'était différent.


En effet, c'était dans le dossier de l'application que se trouvait l'identité principale, avec une caractéristique déroutante : on pouvait déplacer ce dossier sans dommage. Mais du coup, on risquait de ne pas le retrouver...


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (15 Novembre 2007)

Merci Pascal77 et Bernard Rey,
   pour la pr&#233;cision des r&#233;ponses &#224; Farfadel. A part "Identit&#233; principale", j'avais donc tout faux... C'est vrai que j'avais bas&#233; mon induction sur le chemin Entourage en me disant si c'est Microsoft Outlook, ce sera voisin puisqu'ils sont fr&#232;res... 

   Cela me rappelle un jour o&#249; un motar hyper sympathique m'a demand&#233; la route pour Daumesnil (Paris) et je lui ai montr&#233; l'oppos&#233;. Je m'en suis aper&#231;u en le voyant partir au loin et son fant&#244;me m'accompagne encore...

  Cordialement &#224; tous,
      Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

Patrick L'Eponge a dit:


> Cela me rappelle un jour où un motar hyper sympathique m'a demandé la route pour Daumesnil (Paris) et je lui ai montré l'opposé. Je m'en suis aperçu en le voyant partir au loin et son fantôme m'accompagne encore...
> 
> Cordialement à tous,
> Patrick




Salaud, c'était toi !


----------



## farfadel (15 Novembre 2007)

ok merci pour vos reponses ...je vais repondre et suivre la suite à coté donc .... Quand à papi wallstreet , il va tres bien ... à condition de ne pas lui enlever sa perfusion plus de douze heure ...apres il a tendance à se  prendre pour " timemachine" en mode alleatoire dont mode futur !! (ca ya pas sur leopard desolée !! )...quand il ne me fait pas des arrets cardiaques .... Mais un petit coup de 220v et ca repart !
bref On va attendre tranquillement le petit nouveau et quand les presentations et l'integration dans la famille sera terminee...je vous reparlerai de papi ....


----------



## farfadel (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, me revoilà avec mon mac book pro sous leopard magnifique ..... et mon probleme de recuperation de messages d'outlook express .... J'ai bien trouvé l'emplacement de ce fichier "messages " dans id principale de outlook de mon vieux wallstreet ...ou plutot de son disque dur ...car helas entre temps ce bon vieux wallstreet  a rendu l'ame !!

Je me retrouve donc avec un disque dur  (maintenant en externe) qui contient outlook express ( version classic) et son dossier message et d'autre part mail 2.0  qui n'impote plus visilement outlook express car je ne le trouve pas !! dans les possibilitées existentes .... 
si j'essai d'importer le fichier "messages" de OE , par l'option d'importation des  fichier .mbox  dans mail .... il me dit que le fichier n'est pas valide ...
Bref je voudrais deja connaitre l'extension du fichier "messages" de outlook (il me dit executable unix)  ....peut etre pourrais je alors le convertir  en fichier .mbox ????

autre solution ??? import messages OE sous classic (sans possibiité de lancer l'application) vers mail 2.0 ??? siouplai !! urgent !! merci


----------



## BernardRey (18 Décembre 2007)

farfadel a dit:


> autre solution ??? import messages OE sous classic (sans possibiité de lancer l'application) vers mail 2.0 ???


Outlook Express n'utilisait pas le format MBOX (pas plus qu'Entourage, d'ailleurs, mais Entourage sait créer des fichiers MBOX). De mémoire, dans Mail, il faut passer par un AppleScript pour importer les messages. Tu as regardé dans les AppleScripts ?

Sinon, tu peux télécharger et installer la version démo d'Office. Avec Entourage, tu devrais pouvoir récupérer les données d'Outlook Express.


----------



## farfadel (19 Décembre 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Outlook Express n'utilisait pas le format MBOX (pas plus qu'Entourage, d'ailleurs, mais Entourage sait créer des fichiers MBOX). De mémoire, dans Mail, il faut passer par un AppleScript pour importer les messages. Tu as regardé dans les AppleScripts ?
> 
> Sinon, tu peux télécharger et installer la version démo d'Office. Avec Entourage, tu devrais pouvoir récupérer les données d'Outlook Express.



Merci !!! c fait ! ....par entourage helas .....desinstallé depuis !


----------

